# ipamorelin



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Was thinking of running gh but to many bad reports about underdosed or being fake so would running ipamorelin for a long period of time be a suitable substitute and if so what dose and how often and how long


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ipamorelin is the weakest of all the GHRP's But is still very good especially at night with the added benefit of not raising cortisol or progesterone.....

Saturation dose is 1mcg per kg, like all other GHRP's you would be foolish not to use it with a GHRH like Mod GRF 1-29?

How often between 2-5 times per day but most use it AM/PWO/B4 bed at 100mcg of both, you can use it for as long as you want..........


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks mate great info as usual


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it mixed just with bac water or is aa needed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BAC water.....


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but just wondered if Pscarb could answer something for me. Do I have to keep GHRP6 and Mod GRF in separate syringes if I want to preload them to take to work etc? Seems like a pain in the ass taking twice as many slin pins if I can mix them?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but just wondered if Pscarb could answer something for me. Do I have to keep GHRP6 and Mod GRF in separate syringes if I want to preload them to take to work etc? Seems like a pain in the ass taking twice as many slin pins if I can mix them?


Hope you don't mine me jumping in here Pscarb ...No harm in mixing them in the same barrel mate


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

thoon said:


> Hope you don't mine me jumping in here Pscarb ...No harm in mixing them in the same barrel mate


thanks mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

synthasize said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but just wondered if Pscarb could answer something for me. Do I have to keep GHRP6 and Mod GRF in separate syringes if I want to preload them to take to work etc? Seems like a pain in the ass taking twice as many slin pins if I can mix them?


As Thoon has said there is no problem for a short space of time(1 day) but there is discussion that over time they react badly together but this seems to be more if you mix them for days not hours......


----------

